# Sleep Apnea



## lorbay (May 9, 2012)

Do any of you on here have sleep apnea ?? I have just been diagnose with it and I am on a CPAP machine for a 30 day trial. It's like being a fighter pilot with that thing on your face while trying to sleep. If you are on one please share your thoughts.

Lin.


----------



## ironman123 (May 9, 2012)

They are hard to get used to.  I tried the face mask type but couldn't get used to it and went back and they ordered me a "nasal canula", similar to the type used for Oxygen that just goes partially up your nose.

Ray


----------



## tomas (May 9, 2012)

lorbay said:


> Do any of you on here have sleep apnea ?? I have just been diagnose with it and I am on a CPAP machine for a 30 day trial. It's like being a fighter pilot with that thing on your face while trying to sleep. If you are on one please share your thoughts.
> 
> Lin.


 
I was diagnosed in 1990 after I fell asleep at a red light while driving home from work (a real wake-up call!). Mine isn't the obstructive type and I have had it since I was a skinny teenager. My father was diagnosed when he was 60 and I really did not want a CPAP after seeing and hearing his for a few years. However, it is a life saver and I will not go anywhere without mine, now. I can't sleep without it and neither can my wife.

My machine is a Respironics with a humidifier. It's the third machine I have had and it is very quiet and reliable. The most important thing for you is to get a mask that is comfortable for you. I use the Respironics Comfort Gel mask and would not have anything else.  Over the years, I have used a number of different mask types and this is by far the best for me. It is comfortable, quiet, and doesn't leak.

Be patient and stick with the CPAP. It will prolong and improve your life.

Tomas


----------



## Jim Burr (May 9, 2012)

I treat people with OSA & CSA everyday. There are many different CPAP options. Make sure you explore all of them to insure you are compliant...the stuff doesn't work if you don't use it!.


----------



## Robert111 (May 9, 2012)

ironman123 said:


> They are hard to get used to.  I tried the face mask type but couldn't get used to it and went back and they ordered me a "nasal canula", similar to the type used for Oxygen that just goes partially up your nose.
> 
> Ray



I have a nasal pillow device, which is not like the oxygen set-up. I've used it for about 6 years and am thoroughly used to it. It's a much less bothersome system than the face mask that I used initially. I would say the face mask was somewhat difficult to get used to, but I tolerated it for about 6 months before I spoke up and they switched me to the nasal gear. 

Then I made the mistake of using it without attaching the short hose (that's part of the face gear) to the head band. I often had to adjust the nasal pillow because it would become dislodged, which interrupted sleep. As soon as I began attaching the short hose to the head band, I found that I could go through the night without attending to the hose or the pillow.

I have a Fischer-Pickel (sp?) machine with a heated reservoir. I had to learn to adjust the heat seasonally as ambient humidity and temperature changed.  Otherwise the hose would collect condensation and gurgle.

Basically, there is a learning curve, for sure, but I know I sleep very well and wake up rested. On the rare occasions when I have not used the CPAP, I have awakened with a mild headache (lack of oxygen in the bloodstream because of snoring?) and to my wife's smart comments about chainsaws.


,


----------



## OldGrumpy (May 9, 2012)

I have been using a CPAP for about five years now.  It is a life saver for me.  My sleep apnea had gotten so bad that I could barely drag out of bed in the morning.  It only took me a couple of weeks to get used to wearing the mask.  I tried the model which fits in the nose but I kept pulling it out accidentally at night.

Because I use the CPAP I am much healthier now than before, and now my wife can sleep through the night as well.


----------



## dplloyd (May 9, 2012)

My symptoms were severe headaches and being very sleepy about midway through the day.

Try a mask called the Mirage. It's consideranly smaller than other masks. My Dr has a gal that works for him that has sleep apnea. She tries every new product that comes out and is knowledgable cause she uses them. Try a variety of masks till you find one that siuts you. I also have a small head strap to keep my mouth closed at night. This really helps with the DRY MOUTH syndrome. Yuo don't have to CLAMP it tight aroung your head, just enough to keep your mouth from opening. Res-Med has a new CPAP Machine out the works way better than the older models. Instead of pushing air all the time, when you exhale the pressure backs off enough that it's not as uncomfortable.

Been using mine for 10 years now, I'm 48 yrs old. It is definitely a thing you have to grow into, for most people. I also found that the ramp up time used to make mefeel like I was suffocating waiting on the ideal pressure to stabilize. I can adjust my ramp up time(was 10 minutes, cut it down to 5 minutes) and have now cut it down to ZERO. Works much better for me. 

Like I said keep playing around with it till you find that happy medium. Keep at it because it wil definitely improve your health and quality of life.


----------



## gimpy (May 9, 2012)

I have been on the machine for about 10-12 years know......It certainly was a life saver.....Please give it time, it just might save your life


----------



## PTownSubbie (May 9, 2012)

Lin,

Been on mine for 15+ months and I LOVE IT!! I can deal with the fighter mask in order to sleep a normal night's sleep! 

I don't have any issues with mine. I use a full face mask and have tried other styles also but keep coming back to the full face model. I feel a definate difference if I don't use it. I was a TOTAL A$$HOLE when I was not using it. Everyone at work thinks I am a different person now since I actually sleep at night....

I will say it took me about a week to get used to it. I now am on a normal schedule and don't go to bed and put on the mask until I am ready to go to sleep. If I am laying in bed and can't sleep, I will take my mask off because I can't stand laying there with it on but when I sleep, I sleep like a baby now with the slight air flow noise. It is tons better than it used to be for me.

Give it some time. Hopefully you will get used to it and feel the real difference!

Good Luck!


----------



## jedgerton (May 9, 2012)

I have been using a mask type CPAP for about 6 years. I love it. Now when that mask goes on, it doesn't matter if the lights are on or not. If I try to sleep without it, I can tell I'm not resting well at all.  Invest the time to get used to it, you'll like it!


----------



## Grizz (May 9, 2012)

Yep, I'm on one and can't get any decent sleep with out it.  Lifesaver.  I have had no problems adjusting to the mask.  I use a full mask do to being a 'mouth' breather.

I do find sleeping on an upright incline more helpful with the mask.


----------



## Florida Marine (May 9, 2012)

I developed apnea after my 2nd trip to Fallujah and the wonderful yellow air created by the burn pits.

I use the nasal blocks.  Really hate the damn thing.  Most nights about 0200 or so I tear it off and just sleep w/o it, poorly but w/o it.


----------



## kronewi (May 9, 2012)

I use a CPAP every night. I love it. I no longer snore. I can sleep on my back again. It helps me breath when I feel stuffy or congested.

Best of all my wife is not scared at night anymore that one of the times I stop breathing that I won't start again!

I use the full face mask but it is well worth any discomfort I might feel. 

Kevin


----------



## G1Pens (May 9, 2012)

I've been using the full face mask for a little over 2 years. I wear it religiously and sleep a lot better because of it. Took a little getting used to, but well worth the effort.

If we are gone overnight I will usually forego taking it along, but anything more than one night and it goes with me.

I will say, that I have lost almost 50 pounds since getting it and that has made a big difference as well. I will probably undergo another sleep study very soon to see if I still need it. On those rare occassions whey I don't wear it (travelling) my wife says I no longer make my noises, quit breathing or gasp for breath....but I will let a doctor determine if it is safe for me to quit wearing it.

As a side note....losing the weight also has gotten off my blood pressure meds !!


----------



## danrs (May 9, 2012)

I have had one on the bedside table for about five years.  Doctor says I need to start using it again  (I quit the thing).  That's not the thing to do.  Doctor says now I need to be tytrated again.  I wonder if I could just start using it and forget tytrating again.

Wrestling with this issue stays on my mind.


----------



## Hess (May 9, 2012)

make sure who ever you get the CPAP from will sell it to you other wise they keep hitting you and your insurance each month  they only cost 800 or so I pd 3400 for my 1st one by the time we figured the scam out  medical eq companies will rip you off as long as they can


----------



## Hess (May 9, 2012)

danrs said:


> I have had one on the bedside table for about five years.  Doctor says I need to start using it again  (I quit the thing).  That's not the thing to do.  Doctor says now I need to be tytrated again.  I wonder if I could just start using it and forget tytrating again.
> 
> Wrestling with this issue stays on my mind.



Use the Ramp feature whee it starts out low and builds up and see how you tol it


----------



## warthog (May 9, 2012)

I've had mine now for about 15 years. I have had sleep apnea since I was a small kid. We were just to dumb to know what it was. But now I use my CPAP...and the only problem I have with it is that my nasal passages feel like they are clogged and I am unable to breathe. I blow my nose and nothing comes out...so I figure that my nasal tissues are irritated and swelled. But what do I do about that?


----------



## titan2 (May 9, 2012)

warthog said:


> I've had mine now for about 15 years. I have had sleep apnea since I was a small kid. We were just to dumb to know what it was. But now I use my CPAP...and the only problem I have with it is that my nasal passages feel like they are clogged and I am unable to breathe. I blow my nose and nothing comes out...so I figure that my nasal tissues are irritated and swelled. But what do I do about that?


 
Check with your doctor....you could have a deviated septum. I had the same issues with allergies (unknown at the time) year round. Finally went to the doctors and found out I had allergies to enough things to keep everything going all year long.....also found out that I had a deviated septum (both sides). Had surgery to fix that and I could then breath just fine for the first time in years and even blow my nose when needed.....it worked!!! Best thing I ever did!!!

Barney


----------



## Schoneweis (May 9, 2012)

Just put it on and concentrate on breathing in and out while you are still awake and when you wake up you will feel better. Soon it will quit being a nuisance and become a necessity. Like kronewi said, when your becomes happier, life is better.
Dwight


----------



## penmaker1967 (May 9, 2012)

i have been using one for about 10 years now and like has been said before it is a life saver and does take a little time to get use to but well worth it.


----------



## ilikewood (May 9, 2012)

Friend of mine had apnea severely....always falling asleep at work....didn't ever have enough energy to lose weight.  It is a self-compounding issue.  Nothing seemed to work for him.  He finally went to the extreme and had a special surgery.  They cut between his bottom teeth and lip and pulled his lip down over his chin.  They then proceeded to cut a square out of his front chin bone (where the tongue is attached), pulled it out and rotated it 90 degrees and then inserted it back in.  Stitched him up and sent him home.

Other than a few speech issues, it absolutely transformed his life.  He had huge amounts of energy, never slept at work anymore, and lost 50+ pounds within a few months....just because he suddenly had energy from finally getting the sleep he needed.  

I wouldn't recommend this for many, but it sure changed his life for the better.
BTW- my better half has it bad too, but due to severe claustrophobia, she can't wear the dang mask.


----------



## lorbay (May 9, 2012)

Wow thanks for all the encouragements. Just a bit of back ground, I was sent to a sleep therapist by my doctor and the lady that did the testing on me said normal people stop breathing 5 times and hour while asleep, I was stopping 25 times p/h which she said is in the middle scale and severe are  35 to 40 times p/h. Wow it's a wonder they wake up. I am on my 4th night now and every night gets better and my wife says she is getting a better nights sleep also. I have the Phillips One machine which is classed as the gold standard in Canada, it has all the bells a whistles on it. I was also fitted with a whole bunch of masks at the fitting and she seems to think I have the best fit so far for whats out there. I feel like a million bucks today, so what will I feel like next week. Thanks guys for all the feed back.

Lin.


----------



## carpblaster (May 9, 2012)

next June I will be on my 4th machine, I just can not sleep without it, and if you have some procedures at the hospital where they put you asleep, they keep me overnight since i use a cpap,Use it no matter how hard it is,there around 2000.00 dollars and insurance pays some,but ihave to fight with them every 6 months to get new hose and mask, there around 400 dollars for a hose and mask, thats why insurance is so high,I got lots of spare mask, hoses and last machine still works, but the one i am on now is starting tobeep during the night so got to call and get it checked out,Mine has a card in it and it reads the time you sleep and believe me the doctors read it they know if your following there instructions and using it,keep at it it will help,
Rodney


----------



## RichB (May 9, 2012)

I have had mine for 8 yrs.  I tried the partial mask but had to go to the full mask because my mouth drops open when I sleep, so then I would wake up.  I got used to it quite quick because I knew I had to .  I take it everywhere I go.  We had the power go out for a couple of days and I didn't sleep much at all.  I also use the Mirage.


----------



## Goofy (May 9, 2012)

*don't give up*

I am on my second machine.  Been using one since 1998. It is God sent. I can now function as a normal adult.  When I think of all the things I missed, like a whole pacific coast vacation.  The guy that invented this has saved so many lives. It is non-invasive.  I fought doing it once too. Thought of it like an Iron lung.Then I thought, Heck.  who sees me at night. The first night cemented the deal.  I sleapt a full 10 hours and never moved. It was the first full nights sleep I had in years.  I was falling asleep at my desk at work. My boss thought I was just lazy or drugged.  He had never heard of it.  Then his boss (skinny as a rail I might add) put a company car in a ditch because he fell asleep at the wheel. Funny how that changes things. Please, please stick with it. use the mask, use the nasal style but don't give up.


----------



## DSurette (May 9, 2012)

Many years ago I had all of the symptoms of sleep apnea.  I went to my doctor for my annual check up and mentioned it to him.  He did a blood test for thyroid function and found that my thyroid was very underactive.  Started taking Synthroid and about a month later all of my sleep problems were gone.  It felt nice to sleep without getting an elbow in the ribs and to be able to drive without dozing off at traffic lights.


----------



## tim self (May 9, 2012)

I've been on one for about 12 yrs and cant sleep without it.  Napping is impossible but I sleep alll night and am fully rested.  Used to fall asleep driving, eyes wide open.  I've had gel type, half face, full face.......  Find what fits well WITHOUT LEAKING and give it time.  You'll feel 100% better in no time.


----------



## Jgrden (May 9, 2012)

Can not get along with out mine. While a workers comp. premium auditor and driving from business to business I would find a grocery store and a shade to sleep for an hour. This prevented me from falling asleep behind the wheel. The feeling of drowning while under water and then waking gasping for breath was what my wife noticed. I do not want to experience those sensations again. Wear it in good health.


----------



## bobjackson (May 9, 2012)

I've been on a CPAP for 7 years or so. You get used to the face mask.


----------



## cmccarter (May 10, 2012)

*Apnea*

I have been a bipap user for over 20 years. Got 4 or four machines in the closet from my first monster to my present day mini. I have tried all the fase mask and finally settled on a Breeze headset which works great, so great in fact that I can not sleep without a system. Gotta be the greatest invention since sliced bread!

Chester


----------



## sumterdad (May 10, 2012)

I have been on one since I was 28. So it is now about almost 8 years.  And I cannot sleep without it.  My wife forgot to bring it with us on a trip to her parents and we had to leave early because I can't breathe without it when i sleep.


----------



## RussFromNH (May 10, 2012)

Do you become "addicted" to the cpap machines? or your body becomes dependent on them? once you are on, can you eventually get off?
 
I am overweight and I know I have sleep apnea. I am going for a test soon.


----------



## BlackPearl (May 10, 2012)

I have had apnea for 18 years now.  I started off with a CPAP but after my third bout of cellulitus (sp) on my forehead, (the first so bad I almost lost an eye)I was put on a TAP TAP® - Thornton Adjustable Positioner :: The TAP® prevents snoring and sleep apnea.

I imagine since loosing over 80 pounds I could sleep without it but I don't want to, I have gone from sleeping at stop lights and signs, to riding centuries on my bike. 

The Apnea diagnosis was the third best thing that has ever happened in my life. (My lovely wife is first and my son is second.)
http://amisleep.com/


----------



## RussFromNH (May 10, 2012)

I have seen these before.  It keeps your jaw in a good position to keep the airway open.  

I do have about 80 more pounds to go for a total of 100.  I think that will solve most of my issues.  

Thanks for the link!!


----------



## G1Pens (May 10, 2012)

Losing weight makes a big difference. Besides helping with the sleep apnea, you will have more energy. It also reduces your risk of heart attack, stroke and cancer !!

If anyone needs help with weight loss, I can help.


----------



## gimpy (May 10, 2012)

I'm listening




G1Pens said:


> Losing weight makes a big difference. Besides helping with the sleep apnea, you will have more energy. It also reduces your risk of heart attack, stroke and cancer !!
> 
> If anyone needs help with weight loss, I can help.


----------



## Longfellow (May 11, 2012)

I have a CPAP device which I packed away in a closet 10 minutes after getting it. my problem is I wake often needing to pee and unhooking the Cpap takes long enough for me to start leaking before getting to toilet. To me it is worthless.


----------



## Robert111 (May 11, 2012)

Longfellow said:


> I have a CPAP device which I packed away in a closet 10 minutes after getting it. my problem is I wake often needing to pee and unhooking the Cpap takes long enough for me to start leaking before getting to toilet. To me it is worthless.



Maybe you should speak to the doc about the urination issue?


----------



## Linarestribe (May 11, 2012)

BlackPearl said:
			
		

> I have had apnea for 18 years now.  I started off with a CPAP but after my third bout of cellulitus (sp) on my forehead, (the first so bad I almost lost an eye)I was put on a TAP TAP® - Thornton Adjustable Positioner :: The TAP® prevents snoring and sleep apnea.
> 
> I imagine since loosing over 80 pounds I could sleep without it but I don't want to, I have gone from sleeping at stop lights and signs, to riding centuries on my bike.
> 
> ...



Does your mouth dry out?


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 11, 2012)

I tried for about 6 months. Never actually got to sleep while wearing the gear. I've had severe apnea since I was a teen


----------



## sbwertz (May 11, 2012)

My husband has a combination of central sleep apnea and obstructive sleep apnea.  The Central Apnea is an aftereffect of West Nile Encephalitis in 2004.  He just stops breathing.  He will breath shallower and shallower until he just stops for up to a minute, then takes a big breath and pants for several breaths, then repeats the procedure.  Several times a night his tongue will fall back when he stops breathing and blocks his breathing so that when he tries to take that first breath he can't, and it wakes him up.

He is on a combination of a CPAP for the blockage, and oxygen for the central apnea.  The oxygen doesn't prevent him from stopping breathing, but it keeps his blood oxygen high enough that it doesn't drop below 90 percent when he does stop.  The CPAP prevents the blockages.  

It took a while to get used to, but he has had good results.  He now sleeps pretty much through the night.  He used to get up to go to the bathroom about every hour and a half because he was never getting deeply enough asleep for his kidneys to shut down for the night.  (Normally your kidneys stop functioning when you are deeply asleep, so your bladder doesn't fill up until near morning when you are sleeping more shallowly.) He is 73.


----------



## sbwertz (May 11, 2012)

Longfellow said:


> I have a CPAP device which I packed away in a closet 10 minutes after getting it. my problem is I wake often needing to pee and unhooking the Cpap takes long enough for me to start leaking before getting to toilet. To me it is worthless.



You may find that using the CPAP prevents that!  When you have apnea, you don't get deeply enough asleep for your kidneys to "sleep" too.  If you can persevere until you get used to the CPAP so that you can really get into a deep sleep, you should find you don't have to go to the bathroom more than once or so during the night.


----------



## sbwertz (May 11, 2012)

warthog said:


> I've had mine now for about 15 years. I have had sleep apnea since I was a small kid. We were just to dumb to know what it was. But now I use my CPAP...and the only problem I have with it is that my nasal passages feel like they are clogged and I am unable to breathe. I blow my nose and nothing comes out...so I figure that my nasal tissues are irritated and swelled. But what do I do about that?



Does your CPAP have a built in humidifier?  It helps a lot.


----------



## lorbay (May 12, 2012)

Well it's been almost a week since I got this machine and I must say it is getting easier and easier every night.
I too used to have go pee at least once a night and also drink 1/2 a glass of water during the night ( just to make things worse) well now I don't need to get up for a pee. 
As this machine has humidification I have never woke wanting a drink, I have the nose device so you have to keep your mouth shut so I guess I don't get dry mouth anymore.
I feel so much better during the day, where before I used to come home after work and have a snooze for an hour, not any more. I have 30 days to see whether I like it or not, so if it feels this good after a week it should be good after 30 days.

Lin.


----------



## wizard (May 12, 2012)

I debated whether or not to post this as this site is normally my escape and stress relief from my practice of medicine. However, I felt this was important enough to comment on. 

A portion of my medical practice is devoted to sleep medicine. I order sleep studies, interpret them and order the appropriate equipment for my patients and monitor their progress which includes downloading data cards from their machines monthly.  

What I want to share is that sleep apnea is undiagnosed in many people.
      It is a large contributing factor to weight gain, adult onset diabetes, hypertension, strokes, cardiac arrhythmia, myocardial infarction and death. The excessive daytime sleepiness and fatigue causes lost time with loved ones, lost productivity at work and motor vehicle accidents. The chronic nightly lack of oxygen causes cognitive problems with deficits in memory, attention, concentration, decision making, depressive symptoms and now even thought to contribute to the onset of dementia. 

*Please do everything you can do to get adequate oxygen to your brain at night. The latest research shows that some of the brain damage caused by a chronic lack of oxygen from nightly sleep apnea is irreversible*. *Please do whatever you can to work with your doctor in order to be compliant with your CPAP/BiPAP/VPAP therapy.* Doc...Ok.... now I'll be quiet and go make a pen...


----------



## danrs (May 12, 2012)

How often do you have to get titrated again?  Is it necessary to get titrated again if off for a while or if you get a new machine?


----------



## Robert111 (May 12, 2012)

wizard said:


> I debated whether or not to post this as this site is normally my escape and stress relief from my practice of medicine. However, I felt this was important enough to comment on.
> 
> A portion of my medical practice is devoted to sleep medicine. I order sleep studies, interpret them and order the appropriate equipment for my patients and monitor their progress which includes downloading data cards from their machines monthly.
> 
> ...



I love it when a pen maker is also a doc.


----------



## Robert111 (May 12, 2012)

Linarestribe said:


> BlackPearl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It will if it opens in your sleep. Man, mine really dries out! Fortunately it doesn't happen much. The nasal pillow device I have forces you to keep your mouth closed or you'll get air coming out your mouth making a racket that should wake you. In my case, sometimes it doesn't though.


----------



## ctubbs (May 13, 2012)

I've had mine for 5 or so years now and my bride is so glad!  Before the machine, I would rattle the windows with my snoring.  I have found that wearing dentures can have an effect on how the mask fits so be sure and tell the person that fits you about your teeth situation.   
As for 'DryMouth', they have a chin strap that will hold your mouth shut.  I haven't used one yet, I just keep a glass of water by the bed.
CPAP is a God send.  I use mine every night.
Charles


----------

